# My first Hydro Build



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm new to the site. First and foremost I want to thank all the model builders for posting your labor of love. There are many great and show stopping builds, the level of detail is amazing. Now that my kids are older, I found myself with a bit of spare time. I finished my first build a few months ago but was not satisfied with the finish (the one before that was back in the early 80’s, it was an El Camino which I made into hopper). I felt the desire to build another project and hit the digital highway for new ideas for the next challenge. I found Dr Cranky’s work and then Jevries, the Real Deal 64’ is no joke, which lead me to this web site. I picked up a couple of 76 Caprice kits. I’m following the how-to’s by Art2Roll and Jevries, thank you guys for sharing your knowledge and skills. I have lot’s to learn and having fun doing it (not the right chassis for a rookie to start off with). I will post some pic's as soon as I figure out how to..lol


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

The beginning..


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Update on the rear.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Great start! Welcome to LIL keep the pics commin might be able to learn a thing or two on yours


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Progress has been slow, where does the time go. Made some stablelizer rods to help prevent the front wheels from swing loosely. Next is wiring and securing the servos to the chassis. And paint. Looking to purchase an airbrush.










































Also scored a mint condition set of Locster Rider's.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's been a while. I've been trying out and learning new things. I picked up my first airbrush,


















what a difference it makes compared to spray cans. Better control and smoother finishes, after a few practice runs of course. Here are a few pic's of a chrome finish. I used the Spaz Stix product. On the fence on spraying the clear coat (pic's are not coated just buffed with a dry soft cloth






).


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice work ...


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is pic of the chassis. I went with a flat black and then coated it with a matte coating. I need to find a dull or satin finish coating. I'm not liking the sheen the matte gives the black. I did not spray the chrome parts to avoid dulling it out. Next up is putting the suspension back on the chassis.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

project is looking dope homie welcome to lay it low


----------



## godsmacked (Dec 26, 2011)

hey bossman welcome and krylon makes a satin clear


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you. Thanks for the heads up godsmacked.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

There are a lot of us still using this site as a resource, and we are sick of the kids, and fools bumping old as hell topics! Are there no mods watching the site anymore? What about the sales post peeps be puttin on here and the whole title makes no sense period. They have one post and just joined, shit is kinda outta hand! Anyone else sick of it? Been lookin for a ride on here and think you found a killer deal to only see its 4yrs old!! Aggravating!!! Bann these DIPSHITS


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's been a while. I finished my first build. I had good time and a few headaches along the way, all good though. I want to and need to thank all of you guys for the tip's, suggestion's and support. I will post pic's later today.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Initially I bought two kits, just in case screwed up the first attempt. I recently decided to build the second but this time make it a hopper. I took the same idea as the first build. My goal is to hide the string. Let me now what you think. Also, not sure what type of battery works best for a hopping (Johnson) motor.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

A couple more pic's of the kit before and after.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

A slo-mo video with body and chassis working together. Now I need to figure out the weight ratio that works when installing all the interior and exterior parts. I may need to use a stronger battery.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slo-mo video of the chassis. The set-up seems to work. No drag.


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Took some time, but finally finished a kit my daughter gave me for Christmas, 57 Chevy.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2...these look great...and the backdrop! Nice job with the led headlights also


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. Truly appreciate your input.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## whey (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks like you use larger diameter tubing? How'd you come up with the a-arm design/pattern?


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's been a minute since I posted. The A-Arms where just an idea working on real cars and learning from from some of the master builders on this web site, Art2Roll, Jevries, MrDre1. They are a bit over sized for my first attempt. I am trying out some smaller material and hope I can get to them looking better.












Here is the finished hopper.

Check the video - https://youtu.be/kRz3wt1TgrM


----------



## bossman72 (Mar 3, 2014)

https://youtu.be/kRz3wt1TgrM


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------

